# Nightmares, or...??? Pls help.



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Dogs dream, so I see no reason why they should not have bad dreams. I think that as long as you can calm her with a word and a touch, and it is getting better, I would not worry too much, but if it continues I'd talk to my vet, just in case. 

In the meantime, I'd keep the comforting very kind, very calm, and very low key. I once woke up with a nightmare myself as a small child, and went to get into bed with my parents. They were still downstairs, but heard me crying, and we had a very nice supper of tea and bacon sandwiches by the fire. Next night I waited in bed until it felt very, very late and tried again ... didn't work, needless to say!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our Lab sometimes makes little whimpering noises in his sleep--nothing as disconcerting as what you're describing, though--and pedals his hind feet. We say he's chasing rabbits.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Toddy makes noises in her sleep fairly regularly.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau sometimes has noisy dreams, including some very "emotional" sounding whimpers and cries. I always wonder whether I should wake him . . .


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

While it could just be bad dreams and we all have them. When I was little and went through a period of time of horrible night terrors, they told my mom that it was low blood sugar. I had an extremely fast metabolism and because of that, I had my blood sugar fall way too low in the middle of the night. We learned what would keep the blood sugar level and I ate those foods as a late night before bed snack and no more night terrors. So I would try that if it keeps up. I just don't know what would keep a dogs blood sugar level overnight. I know for me it involved a balance of protein fat and carbs.
Good Luck!
Hope that helps and that you find out what is going on with your baby.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very interesting, AM - my sister used to wake up screaming with night terrors as a child. In her 50's she had fainting attacks, which were eventually pinned down to low blood sugar. I wonder if what is that it was all along ...


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel does that every once in a while, usually the night he returned from his daycare. It's probably a very weird dream after an active day. I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

fjm said:


> Very interesting, AM - my sister used to wake up screaming with night terrors as a child. In her 50's she had fainting attacks, which were eventually pinned down to low blood sugar. I wonder if what is that it was all along ...


it wouldn't surprise me. Night terrors are horrible. I was so glad that we found a way to deal with them. Even to this day I remember the pounding heart and terror of some of them. While not all nightmares are night terrors, they do occur and need to be checked out. With these starting on a day that they had sedated her baby, could mean that her sugar levels were messed with, as I know can happen. 

Hope your sis is doing well now they know about her sugar levels.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

This is very interesting about the night terrors and BG.... Very interesting indeed. I hope sweet Lula gets over her bad dreams soon...


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks, Everyone. 
I feed Lula her dinner pretty late: 8pm today & she's been waking crying between 12 & 330ish. 
I'll try giving her a little snack before bed & see if that helps. 

I am hypoglycemic so I know all about low blood sugar episodes. :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

At least having to deal with Hypoglycemia then you understand what you might be dealing with. I hope that the late night snack helps and it solves the nightmares.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

THat's fascinating about the BG levels. I wonder if that explains my nightmares lately (I'm also hypoglycemic), hmmm. 

Poor Lula, maybe a nice protein snack before bed will help, I know I sleep better/longer after a higher protein meal. How about a teaspoon of peanut butter before bed? I may try that (maybe a bit more than a teaspoon, though lol)

Maybe she and I will both sleep better, I sure hope so. 

Sweet dreams, Sweet Lula!


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

It just happened again. Right around 330am. Howling terribly & inconsolable till I picked her up from her bed & cuddled/rocked her. 

I took her straight outside: she peed & pooed. 
Fed her 1/4C kibble once back inside. 
She's now curled up in my "nook", where I spoon her in the "C" of my body. 

Earlier tonight, I fed her dinner early because we went to the movies (Jurassic Park 3D IMAX - amazing). So that does fit the hypoglycemic theory. 

This is her 2nd episode since my last post to this thread. 
Def presents as a nightmare but I can't help worry it's something more serious. :,(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am sorry this upsetting behavior is repeating. I don't think it's all that uncommon though. It may be some sound Lula is hearing in her sleep is triggering a dream, one that's exciting her to excess. Just a thought. Perhaps you should try to video one of the episodes to show the vet. Also keep a journal (likely you already are!) of when it happens and all you can recall happening on the days it does. Maybe you'll see a pattern.

If you're like 99.9% of us poodle loving folks, I'm guessing you're worried about the possibility of this being seizure-related or something else frightening. But _really and truly,_ I have known of a number of friends' dogs who were perfectly healthy and did likewise. If you go on Youtube and google dogs howling/crying in their sleep, you'll see others who do it too. Very unsettling though it is, I'm guessing the vet can alleviate your concerns. Just too bad you have any! An angel like Luna should never have cause to cry out!:angel:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When I was a volunteer for Pug Rescue, I was asked to go pick up a puppy the owner was giving up because of nightmares. When I picked him up, on the way home in the car he stiffened up, threw his head back and screamed. Then it was over. My daughter was probably 12 at the time and was riding with him in the back seat. I thought "that's weird". 

After we got home, he did it again, only he was awake when it happened. After actually seeing it, I instantaly knew it was a seizure. 

What I'm getting at is I think the other's are probably correct with the low blood sugar, if it was something more serious, like seizure, I think she would do it while awake as well. Chagalls mom is right, look at those videos, it may put your mind at ease.

Keep us updated, I for one have fallen in love with Lula as I'm sure have many others. I am sure she is fine, but I will worry right along with you!


----------

